
Show HN Hackernews YC – as minimal as it can get - arunreddyark
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernews-yc-reader/id1342300844
======
arunreddyark
iOS - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernews-yc-
reader/id13423...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hackernews-yc-
reader/id1342300844) Android -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fynally.ha...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fynally.hackernews)

